# Anyone seen Jekyll?



## steve12553 (Aug 5, 2007)

BBC America has just started broadcasting (cablecasting or digicasting?) a program called *Jekyll*. I saw the pilot episode and enjoyed it but I knew nothing about it prior to tonight. Usually BBC America has programming that was on the BBC a season or two ago. What bothers me is I've searched the site and there is no evidence of it. Was it a short series or didn't it appeal to anybody here?


----------



## Snowdog (Aug 5, 2007)

Is this the one with James Nesbitt? If so, it's just finished airing on British TV. It's available on Amazon.co.uk which has some reviews. I didn't watch it so can't comment personally.

Amazon.co.uk: Jekyll - Series 1 [2007]: DVD: James Nesbitt; Michelle Ryan; Gina Bellman; Denis Lawson; Meera Syal


----------



## Lenny (Aug 5, 2007)

We started to tape it, with the intent to watch it all once the series had finished... and then we forgot, so we stopped.  We're now waiting for the re-runs on BBC2, 3 or 4 so we can watch it.

Apparently it was supposed to be quite good.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, I'm unlikely to see the series, under the circumstances, though I'm somewhat curious. However, I do see one glaring problem... how can Jekyll even _have_ descendants? He committed suicide before he married, and the prostitute he'd taken up with (as Hyde) he murdered before she could have had any children... so.....


----------



## Lenny (Aug 5, 2007)

Haven't a clue about that, but I've just found out the script is by Steven Moffat who has written, amongst other things, several Doctor Who episodes: *The Empty Child* and *The Doctor Dances*, *The Girl in the Fireplace* and *Blink*. He's also doing a two-parter for series four.  He also wrote the 1999 Comic Relief Dr. Who episode - *Doctor Who and the Curse of the Fatal Death.*

So we can rest assured that the script should be rather good.


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 5, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Well, I'm unlikely to see the series, under the circumstances, though I'm somewhat curious. However, I do see one glaring problem... how can Jekyll even _have_ descendants? He committed suicide before he married, and the prostitute he'd taken up with (as Hyde) he murdered before she could have had any children... so.....


The pilot hinted at Extraterretrial intervention but left a lot hanging. What I saw was well acted and interesting but things can go down hill fast at times.


----------



## HappyHippo (Aug 5, 2007)

I watched (I think) episode 4, and it was just plain odd. I found the acting totally over the top, certain bits of the plot were obvious, and other bits came so far out of left field as to make no sense at all.

J.D, there was an explanantion about the genealogy, but I think it assumed I'd seen the first two episodes, becasue it went by at 5,000mph!

However, I was unimpressed, but I've heard rave reviews. Here's the Wiki bit on it:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jekyll_%28TV_serial%29

Steven Moffatt also wrote 'Coupling', which was one of the funniest sitcoms ever, IMHO, at least until series three.


----------



## Briareus Delta (Aug 6, 2007)

I like Moffat's writing and I actually watched all of this series. I found it enjoyable, ignoring a few holes in the plot and James Nesbitt's over-the-top performance at times.



HappyHippo said:


> Steven Moffatt also wrote 'Coupling', which was one of the funniest sitcoms ever, IMHO, at least until series three.


 
Agreed, HH - I loved the first two series of Coupling. And Gina Bellman, who was also in Jekyll, could appear on screen reading the telephone directory and I'd still want to watch. Purely for her acting ability, of course!


----------



## Connavar (Aug 6, 2007)

Couldnt agree more Coupling is prolly the funniest sitcom i have ever seen. I miss it alot.  The swedish tv ruined the airings..


I gotta get this show somewhere. I have always like the different versions about this story.


----------

